# Fees involved in buying shares



## red cliff (27 March 2008)

Hi, I'm considering buying a share and wondering how much I need for the first investment.

My tolerance of risk is moderate. But I think earning should outweigh the fees involved. I have looked at the financial service guide of CommonwealthSec which I heard is the cheapest yet good one. But I am still not clear of the fees involved. Besides the brokerage fee, do I need to pay for the software installation, fail fee, etc? 

Could any one explains the fees involved in this process? Thanks a lot.


----------



## Trembling Hand (27 March 2008)

Just the brokerage per trade. That's it if you are just executing trades with a web browser. They have a "pro" platform that you need to pay for live data but unless you are making lots of trades this is not necessary.

minimum purchase is $500 of each transaction + brokerage.


----------



## ROE (27 March 2008)

dont buy a couple hundred bucks of shares ..buy at least 2K or more as trading fee is too high otherwise.


----------



## freddy2 (27 March 2008)

For Comsec the fees are at https://www.comsec.com.au/Public/WhatItCosts.aspx . Share trades using Internet Preferred are $19.95 up to $10,000 transaction value. IMO $1000 (2% fees) would be the minimum buy.

Also brokerage fees aren't the only transaction cost. Spread (difference between buy and sell price) and taxes are other significant components.


----------



## jaeyon (27 March 2008)

red cliff said:


> Hi, I'm considering buying a share and wondering how much I need for the first investment.
> 
> My tolerance of risk is moderate. But I think earning should outweigh the fees involved. I have looked at the financial service guide of CommonwealthSec which I heard is the cheapest yet good one. But I am still not clear of the fees involved. Besides the brokerage fee, do I need to pay for the software installation, fail fee, etc?
> 
> Could any one explains the fees involved in this process? Thanks a lot.




hey there, im with comsec. if you dont have a preferred account (you need 5k minimum to set up this sort of account), brokerage costs are 30 bux per transaction and thats all you have to pay.

there is no software installation for the basic comsec service as it is a web-based application. they do have a pro service as mentioned which costs 80 bux a month (gives live data etc).

if you do not have enough money in your designated bank account when they try to withdraw money for a transation, then you'll also be charged a fee for that.


----------



## red cliff (27 March 2008)

Thanks for your reply


----------

